# lesbian does



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

sure does will sometimes hump to act out dominance on other does, but I have a litter that is incredibley batting for the same side - ALL THE TIME!! it's two in particular, but otherwise its a group of 5 girls from the same litter and one from another - who just isnt interested and gets quite the run around - but seriously, these girls are ALWAYS at it. whats with that? :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Trust you to post it so bluntly lol! we have had a fair few that swing both ways! no idea why but id like to know aswell :?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i wouldnt normally bother to post about something like that as it can happen every now and again, but this is ridiculous! its more than any buck - doe pairing ever! and it looked so - er, real that i have triple triple checked these are all girls, which they are!!!

:shock:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol when its girl on girl action the 'receiving' doe doesn't seem to care though...just stands there as if to say for god sake get it over and done with will ya lol, they do get pretty rough though!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

these particular two take it turns - generous


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol any new people joing this forum are gonna be thinking what have i walked into! not an everyday convo on a mouse forum i gotta say!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Just found this on Google

_*A functional circuit underlying male sexual behaviour in the female mouse brain*

In mice, pheromone detection is mediated by the vomeronasal organ and the main olfactory epithelium. Male mice that are deficient for Trpc2, an ion channel specifically expressed in VNO neurons and essential for VNO sensory transduction, are impaired in sex discrimination and male-male aggression. We report here that Trpc2-/- female mice show a reduction in female-specific behaviour, including maternal aggression and lactating behaviour. Strikingly, mutant females display unique characteristics of male sexual and courtship behaviours such as mounting, pelvic thrust, solicitation, anogenital olfactory investigation, and emission of complex ultrasonic vocalizations towards male and female conspecific mice. The same behavioural phenotype is observed after VNO surgical removal in adult animals, and is not accompanied by disruption of the oestrous cycle and sex hormone levels. These findings suggest that VNO-mediated pheromone inputs act in wild-type females to repress male behaviour and activate female behaviours. Moreover, they imply that functional neuronal circuits underlying male-specific behaviours exist in the normal female mouse brain._


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

A very good book on the subject is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biological-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1225804456&sr=8-1 Biological Exuberance by Bruce Bagemihl - some people (and animals) are just naturally gay


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol! I just found this  wierd topic! I got my first 2 mice on the 20th and just today i caught them both at it!! Wierd though because its always the same one on top


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Which one is that then? She is obviously the most dominant and you will find she will do this quite abit to make sure she is still boss although it will calm down after time and then it should only happen at cleaning times or if you ontro a new doe


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

It is the darker one. She is the more dominant and more confident one so that would explaine it!! It's quite funny really


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

XxFaexX said:


> lol any new people joing this forum are gonna be thinking what have i walked into! not an everyday convo on a mouse forum i gotta say!


No kidding! Haha


----------

